# Spandex Wall



## DJCarolina (Sep 10, 2010)

This year was my first year undertaking any "real" props and I'd have to say that I'm very pleased with how these two have turned out.

This prop is my 2nd project (the first being the ticket booth drop panel) for this year and it was actually much easier to build and far less labor intensive than the drop panel.

The concept is that guests will be walking through the hallway when they notice the white framed out "poster" space. Lit with blacklight, it glows a bright, rich blue color. From the front, guests can't see anything behind the Lycra (spandex), however, when the actor presses his face through the spandex, the wall seems to move out towards the guests (similar to the scene in Nightmare on Elm Street).

My only concern is my actor getting punched in the face, but given that this is a home haunt, I'm not terribly concerned.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool ! Nice job


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is cool! Would love to see a video of the face coming through the spandex!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

People often use styrofoam wig heads instead of their own faces. Makes punching less of an issue, not to mention chafing.


----------



## DJCarolina (Sep 10, 2010)

Austen- I like that idea. I'll swing by sally beauty supply tomorrow to grab a head and give it a try.

I'll try to get some video this weekend. I apologize for the poor quality pictures, they were taken with my Blackberry. I'll try to break out the regular camera this weekend and take some better pictures.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice idea! that'll get em!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah...use a foam head or a fake head. If you scare someone its flight or fight...doesn't matter if its a home haunt. I had a person in my home haunt actually try to run through a similar wall but I built it on a very heavy gorilla rack ...so he paid a big price (Had to shut my haunt down for an hour). Better safe than sorry. Because it is spandex I would bet that it is going to get punched.

Nice work!!!


----------



## Damian Jay (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi DJCarolina.... Great idea.
Reminds me, years ago I used to perform an illusion called the Shadow Box. It's along the same lines, with three frames covered with white Lycra (the UK name for Spandex). The box is shown empty and then faces press through the lycra. It's amazing how far forward you can go. Rather than use the girls face pressing through, we used masks as we had three faces come out at one point. Audiences REALLY got spooked and totally FREAKED when the box was shown empty.

So, as Austinandrews says, I would use a polystyrene head (maybe with a mask over the top as you can get really twisted facial features that way) with a handle attached at the back.
Much safer than having your actor getting punched 

Damian


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Great idea! Would love to see people's reactions to this!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool fright! I agree, use a wig head!


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Always wanted to build one of those! Good job!


----------

